# Good coffee bean suppliers in Glasgow



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I currently get my beans from Artisan roast, anyone got other suggestions?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Papercup

Avenue G sell Monmouth I think

Dear Green (available online or from Lab Espresso, Riverhill, McCune Smith etc)


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Thanks I've tried Papercup, like their coffee but parking not so convenient...

Not sure where Dear Green is though, will do some research


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can only buy direct from dear green through their website, otherwise you buy bags from the cafes they supply which I've listed or from Veldt, Valhalla's Goat, Peckhams and other trendy delis.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

I've found NextDayCoffee.co.uk very helpful and they give a fast service too. I buy Lavazza Dek beans from them regularly which are delivered by post so not sure what it'd like actually trying to visit them.

Rod


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

He said good coffee....


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Lol... so what would you guys consider to be the best coffee you've had? My favourite so far has to be Artisan...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dear Green do some very nice coffees. Their Goosedubbs blend is good if you drink milky drinks but also decent as an espresso. Papercup is my favourite though, their Ethiopian Dumerso was amazing but it's all done. House blend is nice too.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Lab Espresso's house blend (roasted by Dear Green) is lovely too.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Just had some Dear Green Bolivian as a V60 brew - delicious.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

My full move to Glasgow (Dennistoun) is now very imminent, anyone have any more thoughts on local sources of darker roasts?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Welcome









Artisan Roast usually have loads of beans available, they must have something a bit darker.

Avenue G are starting to roast their own but don't know if they're using/selling them quite yet, or what colour they'll go for.

Have you tried Papercup? Or any of Dear Green's stuff?

Mail order might end up being your friend.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Artisan Janszoon blend is my favourite so far, just need to try and get it tasting as good at home.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

mym said:


> My full move to Glasgow (Dennistoun) is now very imminent, anyone have any more thoughts on local sources of darker roasts?


In Dennistoun you can try Tapa just off Duke St (near Onslow Drive) - it's a great bakery and cafe too. I used to buy their coffee all the time and liked it.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks. Walked past there on the last flat viewing trip and thought it looked interesting.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

mym said:


> Thanks. Walked past there on the last flat viewing trip and thought it looked interesting.


Their rye bread and sour doughs are very nice and their baguettes are great too but not cheap.

Also check out Coia's (the deli and the restaurant - both worth a visit) and Tibo is nice too.

Oh and for Indian food I'd recommend Nakodar - restaurant and takeaway. That's our usual 'can't be arsed cooking' default.


----------

